# lauralee



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

You still reading the bb and doing okay?


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Hi, Eric! Yes, I do pop in from time to time but not very often any more. I have been getting terrible head and neck aches and I finally put two and two together and got four.







Just kidding...actually I figured out my head and neck are much worse after I have been on the computer. I have to hold my head funny and sit real close to read the screen. I think I have eyestrain and need computer glasses! I am too young for this!







I am going out of town to Texas to pick up my 8 year old and will be nowhere near a computer for 5 days. My head will love it! My stomach is not so sure. I always hate the 5 hour car ride. The tummy has been iffy the past few days so that doesn't help matters any. I will load up on the Kaopectate and hope for the best!As far as everything else goes, it goes quite well. I have made up my mind to be a "fun guy" (even though I am a girl







). Life is much more pleasant and less stress inducing if you quit being so uptight about stuff and just have fun. I still have my moments when I catch myself being needlessly uptight or upset about something, but I am definately getting better about not doing that! I bought myself some bongo drums and that is fun, too! I am on a quest to totally lighten up and enjoy myself instead of making everything into a tragedy and so far so good!Thanks for asking about me!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Lauralee, I am glad your doing okay and the plan to lighten up is a great thing.







For good percussion, listen to Santana.







good to practice too.







Enjoy the trip and when your back drop us a line how yor doing.I am glad your okay.


----------

